# Floating alge/moss/slime...!



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Our pond was looking great all spring, last weekend we got almost 3" of rain in NW Ohio, pond went clear full... all is good, then yesterday we discover yellow green floating algae/moss/slimy clumps all over the surface. I am trying cutrine, but no luck so far any ideas........?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Copper sulfate. Buy it and dissolve in water and spray directly onto algae. Start out with about 2-3 lbs and dissolve in 5 gallon water after several times spraying you can go higher in amount of copper sulfate if needed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

See my reply in "Ice Off, Now Algae" thread.


----------

